# was von selber aus mir heraus wollte (Hermann Hesse)



## Friedie312

Hello!!
I was trying to read Hermann Hesse's Demian. And the first phrase already got me.
_Ich wollte ja nichts als das zu leben versuchen, was *von *selber *aus *mir *heraus *wollte. Warum war das so sehr schwer?
I wanted to try nothing but to live what I wanted_

I've got confused by what these prepositions. Why do we have three prepositions meaning pretty much the same thing?


----------



## elroy

I think you could leave out "heraus," but it helps make the meaning clear.  I also think it makes the sentence more idiomatic.

"Von" and "aus," however, have totally different functions:

"von selber": of its own accord
"aus mir (heraus)": out of me


----------



## bearded

Fehlt im OP-Satz vielleicht das Wort 'ich'? (_was ich...wollte).  _ Was ist sonst das Subjekt von 'wollte'? Die vorgeschlagene Übersetzung lautet ja auch ''what I wanted''.  Dass das Relativpronomen 'was' hier als Subjekt fungiert (mit 'wollte' in der 3.Person) erscheint mir auch semantisch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## elroy

Das Subjekt ist “was”.


bearded said:


> Die vorgeschlagene Übersetzung lautet ja auch ''what I wanted''.


 Das ist falsch.


bearded said:


> Dass das Relativpronomen 'was' hier als Subjekt fungiert (mit 'wollte' in der 3.Person) erscheint mir auch semantisch unwahrscheinlich.


 Warum?

_The only thing I wanted to do was try to live out the thing that of its own accord wanted to come out of me.  Why was that so hard?_

Without the broader context it's hard to say what exactly the sentence is referring to but here's my educated guess:

I think the sentence is about someone who is living inauthentically, contrary to their true self.  They are saying that the only thing they want is to try to live authentically, to live out their true self.  This authentic self is something that, of its own accord, "wants" to be lived out ("to come out").  The person is finding this hard to do and wondering why it's hard when 1) he wants this, and 2) this part of him wants to come out anyway (of its own accord).  Shouldn't it be easier to live out his authentic self?


----------



## bearded

Perhaps you are right, elroy, since you interpreted 'aus mir heraus' as ''aus mir heraus kommen'.  I, on the contrary, have understood the expression ''aus mir heraus'' as ''on my own initiative'', see here no.3:  heraus .   Now I'm not sure, and would like to read natives' opinions. ( I have to admit that your interpretation is convincing ).


----------



## Perseas

"was von selber aus mir heraus wollte":

Ich nehme an, das ist ein typischer Fall, wo das Verb ausgelassen werden kann.
Wahrscheinlich ist ein "herauskommen" impliziert: "was von selber aus mir herauskommen wollte".

crossposted with *bearded*


----------



## Sowka

bearded said:


> I, on the contrary, have understood the expression ''aus mir heraus'' as ''on my own initiative'', see here no.3: heraus . Now I'm not sure, and would like to read natives' opinions.


Then we would have two expressions meaning "on my/its own initiative": "Von selber" and "aus mir heraus". And then the sentence would express nothing that would happen on my/"its" own initiative.


elroy said:


> The only thing I wanted to do was try to live out the thing that of its own accord wanted to come out of me. Why was that so hard?


This is how I would translate it.


----------



## bearded

Ich danke Euch.  Ich habe den Text missverstanden.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I think you could leave out "heraus," but it helps make the meaning clear.


"heraus" can not be left out.
_zu leben versuchen, was *von *selber *aus *mir wollte _



Perseas said:


> Wahrscheinlich ist ein "herauskommen" impliziert: "was von selber aus mir herauskommen wollte".




Nebenbei gesagt: "von selber" (statt 'von selbst') ist typisch süddeutsch.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "heraus" can not be left out.
> _zu leben versuchen, was *von *selber *aus *mir wollte _


 In this particular case or is this a general rule?

What are your judgments of the sentences below:

_Ich wollte aus dem Zimmer._
_Ich wollte aus dem Zimmer heraus._
If you find 1 okay, what is the difference between this and our sentence?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> In this particular case


"etwas, was aus jdm. heraus(kommen) will"


----------



## elroy

Sorry, can you elaborate a bit?

What is the difference between "etwas, was aus jemandem heraus(kommen) will" and "jemand, der aus einem Zimmer heraus(kommen) will"?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, a common idiom is "aus sich herausgehen".

aus sich herausgehen - Englisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch 
come out of one's shell

I think "was aus sich herauswollte" is connected to this idiom. ("herauskommen wollen" is implicite in "herauswollen". I agree to Pereas, #6)

What by itself wanted to come out of my shell. 

This corresponds to elroy: _The only thing I wanted to do was try to live out the thing that of its own accord wanted to come out of me. (#4).
(Only that I understand: The only thing I wanted to do was try to live out all things (Plural) that of their own accord wanted to come out of me.)

"Things" are basically handlings here. Things, I do spontaniously, by themselves.
_

So I would use if it is possible:
_
All things that wanted to come out of my shell._

Is this or a similar wording idiomatic? I ask because the original refers to an idiom.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> What are your judgments of the sentences below:
> 
> _Ich wollte aus dem Zimmer._
> _Ich wollte aus dem Zimmer heraus._
> If you find 1 okay, what is the difference between this and our sentence?



I'm not particularly fond of 1.; I think I'd always add something ("wollte aus dem Zimmer heraus", "wollte aus dem Zimmer stürmen" etc). I think this works only in a main clause.

Our phrase:


> _was *von *selber *aus *mir *heraus *wollte_


would be:
_Ich bin die, die aus dem Zimmer wollte_.  --> 
_Ich bin die, die aus dem Zimmer herauswollte_.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Sorry, can you elaborate a bit?
> 
> What is the difference between "etwas, was aus jemandem heraus(kommen) will" and "jemand, der aus einem Zimmer heraus(kommen) will"?



In our case: "etwas, was aus jemandem heraus(kommen) will": the subject is basically an amount of handlings (all what one will do and say.) -- "jemand, der aus einem Zimmer heraus(kommen) will" - The subject is a human being.


----------



## Sowka

Sowka said:


> would be:
> _Ich bin die, die aus dem Zimmer wollte_.  -->
> _Ich bin die, die aus dem Zimmer herauswollte_.


I'm still pondering: This sort of insecurity/disinclination to use the phrase seems to apply to sentences with "aus" alone. For example, I would say:

_Ich will in die Stadt_. 
_Ich will zum Bahnhof_. 
But I would not say:
_Ich will aus der Stadt_. 

I guess this is because "aus" is a preposition that could introduce a lot of activities ("Ich will aus dem Zimmer ein Gästezimmer machen" for example). Because the preposition feels so "open" in its meaning, I'm inclined to add something.


----------



## Hutschi

Is it possible, that  it depends on context?:
_Ich will aus der Stadt_. => Ich will nicht hierbleiben. (Deutlicher in: Ich will endlich aus der Stadt.) Stadt in a generalized sense. e.g. I want to leave the town, I want to live in a village.
Ich will aus der Stadt heraus. -> Ich will woanders hin. Ich will die Stadt verlassen. Ich will mal woanders hin. I want to go out of the town. I want to make holidays in a village.

Without "heraus" it sounds to be more absolute.

Ich kann nicht aus meiner Haut. = Ich bin wie ich bin.
Ich kann nicht aus meiner Haut heraus. = Ich kann mich nicht ändern.
(Es ist etwa der gleiche Sachverhalt, aber unter verschiedenem Standpunkt (point of view.)


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> _Ich will aus der Stadt_. => Ich will nicht hierbleiben.


In this case, I would say: "Ich will aus der Stadt weg."

I find the sentence without anything added very unusual.



Hutschi said:


> Ich kann nicht aus meiner Haut. = Ich bin wie ich bin.


Yes -- this is something that I'd also say.  It's an idiom, I think.


----------



## Hutschi

So we are at topic.

Was aus mir heraus will ... is just the counterpart. Was in mir steckt. Was in meiner Haut steckt (und von ihr versteckt wird). Was aus mir herauswill. 

Alles, was aus meiner Haut heraus will ... (This is not an idiom baut derived from the idiom.)

Ich will tun, was ich sonst nie getan habe, das tun was in mir steckte, aber bisher kam ich nicht aus meiner Haut.
_was *von *selber *aus *mir *heraus *will - Ich will unerwartetes tun, was ich mir selbst nicht zugetraut habe und von mir bisher nicht kannte, aber es muss meinem innersten Wesen entsprechen, also von selber kommen._

The real problem with the translation: It is a metaphor, using an idiom and changing it.

Should we translate *as* idiom or should we translate *the* idiom?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Alles, was aus meiner Haut heraus will
> Ich will tun, was ich sonst nie getan habe, das tun was in mir steckte, aber bisher kam ich nicht aus meiner Haut.


Die Haut würde ich hier aus dem Spiel lassen.

nicht aus seiner Haut können / herauskönnen = nicht anders handeln können; unbedingt so handeln müssen



> _Ich wollte ja nichts als das zu leben versuchen, was von selber aus mir heraus wollte. Warum war das so sehr schwer?_


Hesse  will ja nicht aus seiner Haut heraus (_tun, was er sonst nie getan hat_), sondern er will  ganz und gar er selbst sein und versucht dadurch, zu sich selbst zu gelangen, indem er nur noch seinen innersten Gefühlen/ Bestrebungen gehorcht. Er will gar nichts Neues tun, sondern - im Gegenteil - sein Handeln auf das (für ihn) Wichtigste beschränken.
cf.:


elroy said:


> the sentence is about someone who is living inauthentically, contrary to their true self. They are saying that the only thing they want is to try to live authentically, to live out their true self. This authentic self is something that, of its own accord, "wants" to be lived out ("to come out").


+ 1


----------



## Hutschi

Genau, es ist ungefähr das Gegenteil von "nicht aus seiner Haut herauskönnen".
Er will zu sich selbst gelangen, indem er "sich selbst" gewähren ließ und nur seinen innersten Gefühlen/ Bestrebungen gehorchte.
Das hat nur deshalb Bedeutung, denke ich, weil er das bisher nicht konnte. Er wollte, aber er konnte zunächst nicht, es fiel ihm sehr schwer, es zu erreichen.

Ich denke, dass die Idioms dieselbe bzw. sehr ähnliche Metaphern verwenden. Aus sich herauskommen/aus seiner Haut herauskommen etc. Nicht aus sich herauskommen, nicht aus seiner Haut herauskommen = nicht vermögen, anders als gewohnt zu handeln, eingezwängt in gesellschaftliche Konventionen.
Aus sich herauskommen - Schranken, die man sich selbst gestellt hat oder an die man durch Erziehung und Gesellschaft gewohnt war, überwinden.
Handeln aus dem Inneren heraus, statt in die Oberfläche (Haut) eingezwängt.

Ich habe die Haut ins Spiel gebracht, damit man das Idiom besser einordnen kann. Bei der Bedeutung "er will ganz und gar er selbst sein" stimme ich Dir vollständig zu. Er will das nicht von der Oberfläche her, die wie eine Maske wirkt, hinter der er sich versteckte, sondern aus dem Innersten heraus. Er will nicht so handeln, "wie man handeln muss" bzw. "wie er sich gezwungen fühlte", sondern so, wie er im Innersten möchte, wie er im Innersten handeln wollte, es aber doch lange nicht wagte, es fiel ihm schwer.

elroy schrieb: "the sentence is about someone who is living inauthentically" - genau. Er konnte zunächst einfach nicht aus seiner Haut/aus sich herauskommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Genau, es ist ungefähr das Gegenteil von "nicht aus seiner Haut herauskönnen".


vs.


Hutschi said:


> elroy schrieb: "the sentence is about someone who is living inauthentically" - genau. Er konnte zunächst einfach nicht aus seiner Haut/aus sich herauskommen.


Ist das nicht eher widersprüchlich, was Du da schreibst?


_Er konnte zunächst einfach nicht aus seiner Haut/aus sich herauskommen. _
Noch einmal:_ nicht aus seiner Haut können / herauskönnen = nicht anders handeln können; unbedingt so handeln müssen _(also - für mich - das Gegenteil von_ "Er konnte zunächst einfach nicht aus seiner Haut")
_
Ich würde eher sagen: er wollte sich nur noch dem (_nichts als dem)_ widmen, was schon in ihm drinsteckt, alles andere (das Unautentische) wollte er ausmerzen.


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme JClaudeK zu: "Nicht aus seiner Haut können" heißt, dass man etwas nicht tun kann, obwohl man es eigentlich möchte, weil einen die eigene Disposition, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, daran hindert. Etwa:

_Ich würde gern mehr Freunde haben. Aber ich bin schüchtern und traue mich nicht, auf andere Menschen zuzugehen. Ich kann einfach nicht aus meiner Haut_.

Es ist ein Merkmal der Person, das die Person daran hindert, das zu tun, was sie eigentlich möchte.

Bei der Figur im Demian wissen wir nicht, warum sie bisher nicht "das was aus ihr heraus möchte" gelebt hat. Ich vermute, wie elroy, dass es eher mit gesellschaftlichen Zwängen und Normen zu tun hat als mit einem in der Person selbst angelegten Unvermögen. Deshalb ist hier das Bild von der "Haut, aus der man rausmöchte" nicht angebracht.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde eher sagen: er wollte sich nur noch dem (_nichts als dem)_ widmen, was schon in ihm drinsteckt, alles andere (das Unautentische) wollte er ausmerzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Was ich eigentlich meine, ist, dass die Metaphern verwandt sind. Dass sie unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben, darüber sind wir einer Meinung.



> Bei der Figur im Demian wissen wir nicht, warum sie bisher nicht "das was aus ihr heraus möchte" gelebt hat. Ich vermute, wie elroy, dass es eher mit gesellschaftlichen Zwängen und Normen zu tun hat als mit einem in der Person selbst angelegten Unvermögen. Deshalb ist hier das Bild von der "Haut, aus der man rausmöchte" nicht angebracht.



Da stimmen wir völlig überein. Das Bild von der Haut aus der man nicht heraus kann, verwendet Hesse ja auch nicht. Er verwendet ungefähr das Gegenteil: "_Ich wollte ja nichts als das zu leben versuchen, was *von *selber *aus *mir *heraus *wollte."_
Das Bild, nicht aus seiner Haut/aus sich heraus zu können, aus gesellschaftlichen und persönlichen Gründen - das ist ja die Vorgeschichte.
Im Werk kommt er ja gerade heraus.

Man muss dabei zwischen dem "Ich" und dem "inneren Ich" unterscheiden. "Er" versucht, sein "inneres Ich", das herauskommt, nicht mehr zu behindern, sondern es leben zu lassen. (Ich bezeichne hier als "inneres Ich" das, "_was von selber aus mir heraus wollte.")_


----------

